# Brainstorm for Creepy Food Names-at Overnight Camp



## WasseePaddler (Sep 15, 2010)

I am camping with some kids aged 6-15. I wanted to list the menu for the weekend with creepy names and I need help! Please see the menu below and please offer suggestions for creepy names! Thank you!

Scrambled Eggs
Bacon
Sausage Patties
Cereal
Milk
Orange Juice
Coffee
Bagels

Sandwiches consisting of:
Bread
Turkey
Ham
Peanut Butter
Jelly
Sliced Cheese
Mayo
Mustard

Potato Chips 
Doritos
Cheetos
Pickles
Apple Sauce

Hamburger
Hotdogs
Grilled Corn on the Cob
Mustard
Ketchup
Sliced Cheese


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

First thing I think of is the old camp song - 

Great green globs of greasy grimy gopher guts
mutilated monkey meat
little dirty birdie feet
French-fried eyeballs floating in a pool of blood

ooh ooh yum yum it all tastes so good


----------



## WasseePaddler (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, I remember the Great green gobs of owie goey gopher guts. (our version)


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

Here are some that I came up with// some better then others!! 

Scrambled Eggs -- Dirty Birds
Bacon -- Pig Skin 
Sausage Patties -- Pig Patties
Cereal -- Monster Crunch
Milk -- Ghost blood 
Orange Juice -- Bug Juice
Coffee -- Black Gold
Bagels -- Ghost poop 

Sandwiches consisting of:
Bread -- dowboy fat
Turkey -- Zombie flesh
Ham -- Pig flaps
Peanut Butter -- Squirl guts
Jelly -- Monster boogers
Sliced Cheese -- squished mice 
Mayo -- Puss 
Mustard -- Bug guts

Potato Chips -- fried tongues
Doritos -- 
Cheetos -- Mice poop
Pickles -- Ogar fingers
Apple Sauce -- Ear wax 

Hamburger -- Cow intestines 
Hotdogs -- 
Grilled Corn on the Cob -- pimples
Mustard
Ketchup -- Vampire blood 
Sliced Cheese


----------

